
Tell HN: Cloudflare has started rolling out HTTP/2 support - someguy1233
Check your own sites. Some bigger sites like HN haven&#x27;t got it, but most of my smaller ones have suddenly gotten the blue HTTP&#x2F;2 lightning bolt out of nowhere. I&#x27;m not on any of their paid plans, just the normal free plan.<p>Note: The CEO said the rollout would happen this week on twitter
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;eastdakota&#x2F;status&#x2F;670703144276365312
======
someguy1233
Update: looks like I might have caught them in their testing phase. One of my
sites has suddenly been downgraded back to SPDY, but one of the other sites is
still HTTP/2

